# How did I do?



## joeythekid031 (Jul 23, 2013)

I just bought a Sony NEX f3 at Nebraska furniture mart's clearance section they had $370 on it but an additional 30% of so I walked out the door with it and a 16gb card for $302 with tax. Is this a good price for a floor model? 

I was looking at buy a Samsung nx300 but when I saw this I bought it. I will probably get a smaller DSLR when I get my grants for school but this is my first real camera until then. 

It has an 18-55mm lens and takes e mount lenses, where would be a good place to look for additional lenses?


----------



## Stevepwns (Jul 23, 2013)

I dont know about the camera price but Ebay has a metric **** ton of lenses for it. I see them everyday.


----------



## dsiglin (Jul 23, 2013)

If you want a good lens grab a Canon 50mm 1.4 + adapter. Great combo with the Nex camera.

For native lenses you can't go wrong with either the 19mm 2.8 or 30mm 2.8 Sigma lenses.


----------



## Nervine (Jul 24, 2013)

eBay is where I would recommend or a local camera store if you have one. Although second option may be dearer.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jul 25, 2013)

Thats not a bad price.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jul 25, 2013)

dsiglin said:


> If you want a good lens grab a Canon 50mm 1.4 + adapter. Great combo with the Nex camera.
> 
> For native lenses you can't go wrong with either the 19mm 2.8 or 30mm 2.8 Sigma lenses.



You can get one of these little lenses cheap and not need an adpator. 

SLR Magic 35mm T f/1.4 lens for Sony E Mount SLR-3514E

They make a  50mm hyperprime too, f0.95

SLR Magic Noktor 50mm f/0.95 HyperPrime Lens for Sony E-mount NEX Series Cameras SLR-5095E


----------

